# WARSAW | Museum Of Modern Art | U/C



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## jozefbehr (8 mo ago)

Woow Looks great ...., thanks for sharing


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

*Warsaw Museum of Modern Art topped*

*The topping out ceremony has taken place for the Museum of Modern Art in Warsaw. Warbud is the general contractor of the project.*

The highest point and the structure of the Museum of Modern Art have now been completed, together with a large section of the white concrete façade, the cinema tower, the circulation routes and the central staircase.

























Warsaw Museum of Modern Art topped | EurobuildCEE


POLAND The topping out ceremony has taken place for the Museum of Modern Art in Warsaw, on pl. Defilad in the city centre. Warbud is the general contractor of the project.




eurobuildcee.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Some photos of the interior:










































Wyborcza.pl







warszawa.wyborcza.pl


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice, reminds me of those Escher drawings. Hope the collection exhibited will be interesting and varied.


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------

